# 2011 Cruze LTZ Digital Speedometer Vanished



## Cephus (Jan 21, 2017)

Just did an oil change on the car and when I reset the oil life sensor, now the digital speedometer is gone. Everything else works, there's just nothing there indicating speed anymore. How do I correct this?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Are you sure it's not just a case of scrolling to the right screen? IIRC, there is one screen that is blank. You just have to scroll up/down from there to get to another screen.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I am not sure where you are from, but here is a US 2011 Cruze owners manual if you need to read about the DIC.


2011 Chevrolet Cruze Owner Manual


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

That happens if you reach 88MPH AND are tuned to 1070Am at the same time....


----------



## Cephus (Jan 21, 2017)

Nope, it's gone.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

Are any of the trip odometer/fuel screens present or have those also disappeared?


----------



## Arsig320 (Feb 3, 2017)

Crazy I just had the same thing happen to mine today no idea how to fix it. I have a 2014, all I can see is the tire pressure, oil life, battery power. Doesn't matter how many times I press menu, up or down, select nothing works besides that and a blank screen. So hopefully someone can help you out and I'll just try the same thing. Good luck!


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

try disconnecting the battery for 10 minutes...


----------



## Cephus (Jan 21, 2017)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> try disconnecting the battery for 10 minutes...


Will give that a shot this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## Cephus (Jan 21, 2017)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> Are any of the trip odometer/fuel screens present or have those also disappeared?


Everything else is there, just the speedometer is gone. The regular analog one works, of course, but this just vanished and I see nowhere to re-activate it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Arsig320 said:


> all I can see is the tire pressure, oil life, battery power.


So, clearly you know how to scroll between screen by twisting the little ring on the end. You're saying that once you press the menu button, that you can't scroll at all?

I can scroll to the same screen you have.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That appears to be the blank screen in the vehicle information display rotation. If you're unable to scroll away from it then I'd suspect the control stalk has failed as it's the only mechanical part of the system.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> That appears to be the blank screen in the vehicle information display rotation. If you're unable to scroll away from it then I'd suspect the control stalk has failed as it's the only mechanical part of the system.


Arsig320 indicates that he can scroll. I'm not sure about OP. If they can scroll in the other tab, but not in this one, then that suggests one of the computers (DIC?) has gone out to lunch. Disconnecting the battery seems like a good fix if shutting down the car and opening the driver's door doesn't do it. (Of course, check for scrolling after that.)

Just to be clear, the screen pictured is NORMAL and can be selected. It's the inability to select other screens that's abnormal.


----------



## Cephus (Jan 21, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Arsig320 indicates that he can scroll. I'm not sure about OP. If they can scroll in the other tab, but not in this one, then that suggests one of the computers (DIC?) has gone out to lunch. Disconnecting the battery seems like a good fix if shutting down the car and opening the driver's door doesn't do it. (Of course, check for scrolling after that.)
> 
> Just to be clear, the screen pictured is NORMAL and can be selected. It's the inability to select other screens that's abnormal.


Yes, I can scroll just fine, all other information except the speedometer works just fine. But when you drive, you get nothing but a blank screen instead of the normal speed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cephus said:


> Yes, I can scroll just fine, all other information except the speedometer works just fine. But when you drive, you get nothing but a blank screen instead of the normal speed.



Are you able to use the menu button to switch between the car info screens and the trip/odometer screens? I'm wondering if the menu button has failed.


----------



## Cephus (Jan 21, 2017)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> Are any of the trip odometer/fuel screens present or have those also disappeared?


Everything else is there, just the speedometer is gone.


----------



## Cephus (Jan 21, 2017)

obermd said:


> Are you able to use the menu button to switch between the car info screens and the trip/odometer screens? I'm wondering if the menu button has failed.


Nope, it works fine, can get to everything, the digital readout for the speedometer is gone, everything else works.


----------



## Arsig320 (Feb 3, 2017)

Mine is up and running went to try the battery disconnect didn't even need to is working fine all over again... gonna go get it checked out next time I go to the dealership. Thanks for all the advise best of luck to OP


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

has anyone changed negative cables yet?


----------



## Cephus (Jan 21, 2017)

Looks like it came back. I disconnected the battery for about a half hour today and when I restarted the engine, I had a speedometer again. No clue why it worked, but it did.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

As Merc was saying, have you had the TSB regarding the negative battery cable completed by your dealership? I believe it is Special Coverage: #14311


----------



## Cephus (Jan 21, 2017)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> As Merc was saying, have you had the TSB regarding the negative battery cable completed by your dealership? I believe it is Special Coverage: #14311


Yes, all of the recalls on the vehicle have been completed.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Please send me $39.99 to my paypal, thanks!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Cephus said:


> Yes, all of the recalls on the vehicle have been completed.


It's not a recall. It's a "if the owner experiences problems" deal.


----------

